# Soul Wheelset Reviews



## ceteris paribus (Dec 8, 2010)

I've seen a few here and there, but not much recently. Does anyone here have a set or know of anyone who does? I'm really considering ordering a set of the S3.0 for training and the C4.0 for events but wanted to get a little more feedback before I jump in. Anyone have thoughts or comments?


----------



## steve90068 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have the 2.0 and over 2,500 miles they are still true and perfect. I've punished the hell out of them and they are unbelievable for a 1330g wheelset. hop over to bikeforums.net, there are tons of reviews


----------



## ceteris paribus (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

1330 is pretty good, but after doing some research couldnt you build your own wheels for a little less and get similar weight?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

the S2.0 will have a 390 gram rim and the S3.0 will have a 450grm or less rim. So if you can find rims in that weight (Kinlin), have a set of hubs, can calculate spoke lenght or know a wheel builder that is willing to do it than it might be worth it. if your over 185lbs you might need to increase the number of spokes on the rear wheel.


----------



## ceteris paribus (Dec 8, 2010)

cmg said:


> the S2.0 will have a 390 gram rim and the S3.0 will have a 450grm or less rim. So if you can find rims in that weight (Kinlin), have a set of hubs, can calculate spoke lenght or know a wheel builder that is willing to do it than it might be worth it. if your over 185lbs you might need to increase the number of spokes on the rear wheel.


I don't have any hubs that I could use.

I just priced out 

Kinlin XR300
Sapim X-Ray spokes (36 total)
DT Swiss standard nipples (36)
Chris King Road Race Hubs

Total weight was 1414g at $876 with no tax or shipping included and that doesn't include having someone build it for me. What's the best option for competing with Soul's $500 price tag shipped to my door at that weight? Thanks


----------



## steve90068 (Jul 29, 2009)

IMO, nothing competes with soul for price, weight and most importantly - durability. The 2.0 set has a 200lb weight limit (i think). I'm only 160, but after hitting massive pot holes (almost enough to throw me off the bike) at 45mph, im convinced they are durable as hell


----------



## steve90068 (Jul 29, 2009)

bike forums thread....lots of happy customers http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php/713546-Soul-Wheel-Owners...-Post-your-pics


----------



## ceteris paribus (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks man. I think I'm going to order a couple sets. I have yet to see a negative post. At those prices I think it's worth the shot.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

you might try Bicycle wheel warehouse as another source.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

So comparing similar wheels:

Soul S3.0 1540 grams $380 shipped to usa (1 year warranty)
Soul S3.0SL 1400 grams $500 shipped to usa (1 year warranty)
Williams Wheel System 30 1580 grams $479 plus shipping 190lb rider weight limit
Boyd Cycling Rouleur 1545grams $400 plus shipping (2 year warranty)
Boyd Cycling 30mm Vitesse 1485 grams $500 plus shipping (2 year warranty)

I'm not really counting that Soul has a warranty. Anything really goes wrong and the cost to ship the wheels back and fourth does not seem practicle.

even thought the S4.0 at 1760 grams seems like a nice set to try.
Michael


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I've heard nothing but good things about them. I really wanted a set after researching them myself, but I ended up ordering the Easton EA90 SLX wheels from Performance because they were $399 and I had a coupon to use.
I am considering getting a set of Souls' anyway, my old bike uses Mavic Aksiums and they are very heavy, and the Souls look sexy


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a couple of sets of Soul Wheels, 2.0Sl and the S4.0. The 2.0 actual weight from my digital scale at 1335 grams. I use it primarily on club rides and mountain hill climb. It accelerates quite nicely, rides like butter, not overly stiff and the 6 pawl hubs are quiet. 
The s4.0 is my training wheelset. Although not as stiff as my Williams 30 The hubs spins forever and more comfortable on long rides. My next wheelset will either be a C4.0 or C5.0. I've owned other wheelset Zipp 303, Ksyrium, Williams and Eastons EC90 aero. The quality of the Soul wheel price and weight is hard to beat.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the 2.0sl. They weigh as advertised, I got the white version and I'm very happy with the way they look. The hubs roll as good as any out there. I weigh 165. I don't think my wheels were built very well. I ride 25 miles and I have to true the wheels. So pretty much after every ride I'm truing the wheels. At this point I'm thinking it might be easier to just take them apart and rebuild them my self. The front rim the radial spokes do not have a lot of tension on them, maybe that is what Sean found works best. So on the rear wheel the radial non drive side spokes don't have a lot of tension compared to the drive side 2X seems that makes it easy for the wheel to come out of true. Apparently my experience is the exception and not the rule. I know I need to take them to a good wheel builder and get a qualified opinion, maybe I messed them up trying to adjust them myself. But again there is so little tension on the radial spokes I can't imagine how they can not loosen up on there own. On the plus side I don't have any problem holding speed with them on the flats and have felt very confident descending with them. Coasting down hills they'll roll with most anything out there. I have never heard any noises from the spokes on climbs that some have reported. The rear hub freewheel isn't too loud, not at all. I think I can make this wheel set work and I'll buy from soul again.


----------



## ceteris paribus (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I've already contacted Sean!


----------



## SL06 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Soul S3.0sl, 2800 km report*

I have the S3.0SL and rode 2800 km since april this year. I weight 153 lb and 53 year old, I cruise at 30-34 km in neutral condition.

After order, Sean took about 7 weeks to get them ready to ship, far more than the 3 weeks advertised. I weight them on arrival, and measure 1490 g on my scale, 90 g more than advertized (without squewer, without ribbon). As a indication, I had few days earlier weight a Planet X model B wheelset on the same scale and the were only few grams difference from their 1650g advertised. The 90 g extra on the S3.0SL is not a lot but was a disappointment since the 1400 g advertised weight was for me the deciding point that make me chose those wheel over the competition. There plenty of wheelset around 1500g, not at 1400g. The squewer were ok but not very exciting. I decide to use the set that was on my previous set of wheel. 

On arrival, the Campy freehub was loud and not spinning as I like. The hub was easy to open. I have find that it was not at all lubricated. The rear aluminum axle was also chip at the end. Sean send me a replacement rapidly, after a few question. He also told me that he received those hub preassemble. The axle was easily install. The Prodigy hub design is simple and efficient.

I just have completed a 9 days - 1000 km trip with them (no luggage), that brought the total count to 2800 km up to now on those wheel. 
The wheel are still perfectly true, and spoke tension have not change. Because I have caught rain during my trip, I have check all the bearing closely on arrival. Front wheel, including the bearing was perfect. On the rear wheel, water have enter the ratchet mechanism and it have start to rust. May be the seal could have been better? A good cleanup and lubrication was required. The 2 main bearing on the rear hub was smooth like new. On the other hand, the 2 bearing on the freehub were noisy (squeaky) and have also start to rust. I pop their seal off, clean them with penetrating oil, and repack the bearing with grease. After, they were very smooth again. I got those in time. Because I had only few wheelset in my life, I can not say if other brand of would have done much better in the same road condition (at the exception of my bicycle wheel warehouse MTB Pure wheelset that I found exceptionally tolerant, but its not a fair comparison)

In conclusion, would say that those wheel are solid, and spin well. The freehub could required a periodic checkup specially if you catch heavy rain. More km will be required to be able to comment on their long time durability.

Sean was prompt to help but I still have a mixed feeling with this purchase (delays, bad axle, freehub not lubricated, extra weight). May be I was just bad lucky...
I have send my report to Sean, and he reply that he will do the necessary improvement.
If you read older post from few year ago, he have certainly work hard to improve is hub in the past and I am confident that he will continue.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

I have the Soul S2.0 wheels and although the support from Sean has been stellar, I've had numerous problems with the wheels. I'm 170lbs, don't race, just recreational riding on the non-ideal roads of New England. I've hit no major pot holes, just your typical cracks, frost heaves, etc. that you find here on the back roads of NH. I probably have less than 500 miles on the wheels and the following issues have already occured:

* wheel re-true - loose spokes in the back - LBS tightened up and re-trued
* broken pawl spring - Sean sent replacement - LBS replaced spring
* wheel de/re-tensioning - wheel out of true again, loose spokes, Sean suggested that they weren't tensioned correctly during the last truing - LBS re-tensioned both wheels - cost me $80
* Yesterday while riding, hub stops engaging, just free-spinning, possibly another broken pawl spring - contacted Sean and he recommended that I send the wheels to his service center in California

Again, the support from Sean has been exceptional but I have my concerns about the durability of these wheels, especially for the roads up here in New Hampshire. Is there anyone else out there in my weight range that ride under similar conditions that haven't had ANY issues with these wheels? I'm trying to debate as to whether it's worth incurring an additional cost to ship the rear wheel back to Sean, or just cut my losses and go with another wheel builder. I'd be interested to hear if others have had problems with these wheels. I've read a handful of other posts where people have reported truing issues, even a broken pawl spring. Anyhow, I really want to like these wheels but I have real bitter taste in my mouth based on my experience thus far. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

zsir said:


> I have the 2.0sl......
> ....So on the rear wheel the radial non drive side spokes don't have a lot of tension compared to the drive side 2X seems that makes it easy for the wheel to come out of true. Apparently my experience is the exception and not the rule.* I know I need to take them to a good wheel builder *and get a qualified opinion, maybe I messed them up trying to adjust them myself. * But again there is so little tension on the radial spokes I can't imagine how they can not loosen up on there own.*





SL06 said:


> I have the S3.0SL and rode 2800 km since april this year. I weight 153 lb and 53 year old, I cruise at 30-34 km in neutral condition.
> 
> After order, Sean took about 7 weeks to get them ready to ship, far more than the 3 weeks advertised. I weight them on arrival, and measure 1490 g on my scale, *90 g more than advertized* (without squewer, without ribbon). ......
> 
> ...





BillyK said:


> I have the Soul S2.0 wheels and although the support from Sean has been stellar, I've had numerous problems with the wheels. I'm 170lbs, don't race, just recreational riding on the non-ideal roads of New England. I've hit no major pot holes, just your typical cracks, frost heaves, etc. that you find here on the back roads of NH. I probably have less than 500 miles on the wheels and the following issues have already occured:
> 
> ** wheel re-true - loose spokes in the back - LBS tightened up and re-trued
> * broken pawl spring - Sean sent replacement - LBS replaced spring
> ...


Kinda sums it....


----------



## americanbiker (Oct 6, 2010)

I had the S2.0s, weigh 165lbs and have had similar problems with many here. 

The rear wheel went out of true after about 50 miles of riding. And it kept going out of true every 50 miles or so. I eventually had to get another wheel and was not very happy with the customer service. 

Don't buy these wheels.


----------



## Bobsled (Mar 25, 2011)

^ I've been lusting after some Soul S2.0s for awhile but knowing he's half a world away is not comforting in case of any warranty work. I know there are plenty happy folks but also the unlucky ones that can't be helped and I'd hate to fall in that catagory.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

americanbiker said:


> I had the S2.0s, weigh 165lbs and have had similar problems with many here.
> 
> The rear wheel went out of true after about 50 miles of riding. And it kept going out of true every 50 miles or so. I eventually had to get another wheel and was not very happy with the customer service.
> 
> ...


----------



## SL06 (Aug 3, 2011)

*updated report*



SL06 said:


> I have the S3.0SL and rode 2800 km since april this year. I weight 153 lb and 53 year old, I cruise at 30-34 km in neutral condition.
> 
> After order, Sean took about 7 weeks to get them ready to ship, far more than the 3 weeks advertised. I weight them on arrival, and measure 1490 g on my scale, 90 g more than advertized (without squewer, without ribbon). As a indication, I had few days earlier weight a Planet X model B wheelset on the same scale and the were only few grams difference from their 1650g advertised. The 90 g extra on the S3.0SL is not a lot but was a disappointment since the 1400 g advertised weight was for me the deciding point that make me chose those wheel over the competition. There plenty of wheelset around 1500g, not at 1400g. The squewer were ok but not very exciting. I decide to use the set that was on my previous set of wheel.
> 
> ...


*************
I just hit 3000 km on those wheel and I an nipple snap en 2 part wright in the middle on the non-drive side of the rear wheel. The tips of the spoke was left in the broken nipple. Can't see why, no bump or hole, nothing.


----------



## rick_dias (Oct 5, 2008)

if i'm not wrong, soul s2 uses kinlin rims, chosen hubs and sapim laser..
Used a similar wheelset.. Flexy, poor acceleration..

Although the wheel is light >1.4kg, and bearing super smooth (spin forever without load).
But its a ***** to climb on them, as ur power transfer is gone into flexing the damn wheel


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi folks,

I think if you've been in the business long enough, you are going to have a couple of unsatisfied customers. In our case, it's been 5+ years and the S2.0s have been running for about 4 years now. Mostly satisfied customers with no issues (as opposed to first time posters on forums with only problems to report ) 

We have had to deal with a couple of issues with our products just like any other brand, but each year we take into account all the customer feedback and improve on the wheels accordingly. That is the beauty of the internet I think. 

Due to strong sales in the US and concern about local support, we are now trying to set up a service centre domestically. It's taking some time, but by 2012, everything should be in place. This will hopefully address some issues where wheels go out of true, and then are poorly re-trued by a local shop. Also, if wheels arrive badly tensioned, at least we get a first go at making it right.

We started out with Kinlin XR200, but moved to another producer a couple of years ago. For next year we roll out our own rim extrusions with 23mm wide rims. The Kinlin rim as pointed out by the other poster isn't exactly the stiffest rim in the world, it is very light, and a very well made rim, but suffer from the narrowness and design.

We will continue to focus on product development, and resolving any issues that our customers may have. Hopefully this will cut down on any future issues we may face.


----------



## SL06 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Soul 3.0SL wheelset update report 2*



SL06 said:


> *************
> updated report
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by SL06
> ...


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

I assume this is Sean. Can you give more details on the wide rim? Just curious. And if you had a US service center, that would be pretty awesome.



buffedupboy said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I think if you've been in the business long enough, you are going to have a couple of unsatisfied customers. In our case, it's been 5+ years and the S2.0s have been running for about 4 years now. Mostly satisfied customers with no issues (as opposed to first time posters on forums with only problems to report )
> 
> ...


----------



## rick_dias (Oct 5, 2008)

i fully agree on the sealed bearings part.
my friend left his wheelset at home for a couple of months when he changed a wheel.
when he used back his soul, the hubs became very rough due to the rusted bearings.
Soul needs to do something about his hub sealing..

I would agree, the wheel were pretty good fresh out of the box.
But after a few months of beating, it starts to show signs of wear..

Well, maybe u get wat u pay for... since its only a 500 bucks wheel.


----------



## SL06 (Aug 3, 2011)

*6400 km review Soul S3.0SL*



SL06 said:


> SL06 said:
> 
> 
> > *************
> ...


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have about 8000kms on my 3.0SL's.

- 1 broken drive side spoke
- front hub starting to have very very slight play. Suspect the bearings are starting to show their age.

These wheels have seen potholes, crits, road races, chip seal, even a bit of gravel. Overall, they've been solid.


----------

